# 2007 525i



## SuperCar (Oct 16, 2010)

So I have been unsuccessful in finding any performance upgrades to increase the hp and torque in my vehicle (save DINAN, but only 1 mod that gives +5hp). Can anyone explain why? and if/where I can find good upgrades?


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

For anyone to R&D and build FI kits for any car, there has to be a sufficiently large audience expected for it. You see kits for M3s, pony cars, JDM, etc etc. Perhaps no tuner expects many 525 owners to FI their cars? Perhaps anyone looking for more power would swap to a 535, 545 or 550 for similar cost?


----------

